# Steam rendering wax



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

A friend of mine was given thousands of frames of old black damaged comb by a commercial outfit. He rendered the combs in stacks of boxes with live steam. He repeatedly melted the slum and dirty wax every time reclaiming more clean wax.

He just brought me what he thinks is propolis, but is a white slightly foamy appearing slab off the bottom of his later renderings. It burns explosively. What is this? Can more wax be salvaged from it? Any experiences welcomed.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

"It burns explosively". So you get some strange substance that you are told came from rendering beeswax, and the first thing you do is light it on fire? Cool.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I was not asking for snark but someones experience and help. I am not a snowflake who worries about a controlled observation. Have you ever heard of beeswax candles or does the thought terrify you?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The residue from wax rendering is known as 'slumgum'. More info:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?239991-Uses-for-slum-gum
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slumgum


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Vance, re read my post. It was not snark at all but admiration. Sorry that you took it the wrong way.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> The residue from wax rendering is known as 'slumgum'. More info:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?239991-Uses-for-slum-gum
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slumgum


This not at all what I described. It is not slumgum it is off white and more wax like than not. I guess this is the wrong forum to attract a commercial guy who may have encountered it.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Could it be clean cocoons accumulating with some wax residue? I didn't read the wax was filtered.

Alex


----------

